# Recipe : BACON BREAD it's So dilicious



## jackbaur24 (Sep 17, 2013)

* BACON BREAD*








*Ingredients*
12 bacon strips, diced
1 loaf (1 pound) frozen bread dough, thawed
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1 envelope (1 ounce) ranch salad dressing mix
*Directions*
In a large skillet, cook bacon over medium heat for 5 minutes or until partially cooked; drain on paper towels. Roll out dough to 1/2-in. thickness; brush with 1 tablespoon of oil. Cut into 1-in. pieces; place in a large bowl. Add the bacon, cheese, dressing mix and remaining oil; toss to coat.
Arrange pieces in a 9-in. x 5-in. oval on a greased baking sheet, layering as needed. Cover and let rise in a warm place for 30 minutes or until doubled.
Bake at 350° for 15 minutes. Cover with foil; bake 5-10 minutes longer or until golden brown. Yield: 1 loaf.

Nutritional Facts
1 serving (1 each) equals 149 calories, 6 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 8 mg cholesterol, 621 mg sodium, 17 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 6 g protein.

*Source Of Article : http://bestfood05.blogspot.com/2013/09/bacon-bread.html*


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I make the same thing but with sausage and cheese and the same with biscuit dough for breakfast .
Will try your recipe looks great, thanks.


----------

